# Is there a Combat job in the Navy ?



## JakeToynton (28 Mar 2012)

I want to join the Canadian Forces after high school and I am strongly thinking about going to the army. But I wanted to know does the Navy have any combat units ? all I see on the Canadian Forces website is technicians and operators. Is there a Combat unit like infantry from the army ?


----------



## Infanteer (28 Mar 2012)

Yeah, it's called being on a ship.


----------



## JakeToynton (28 Mar 2012)

that doesnt anwser my question :/ ?, i mean are there units from the navy that go off ship and fight or go take down other ships that are smuggling drugs, weapons etc


----------



## Loachman (28 Mar 2012)

Sailors on shore leave.


----------



## Sub_Guy (28 Mar 2012)

The boarding party does something similar to that.

But you don't join as a boarding party member, you have to choose job first.


----------



## Harris (28 Mar 2012)

I choose Captain as a starting posn.   >


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (28 Mar 2012)

JakeToynton said:
			
		

> that doesnt anwser my question :/ ?, i mean are there units from the navy that go off ship and fight or go take down other ships that are smuggling drugs, weapons etc



You got part of the answer above:

Boarding party, but also  Demolition party and Harbour Defence Units.

However, they are made up of the various tradesmen and officers that are otherwise employed in their trades and only get to do this "fighting" on a part time and limited basis... so if close combat be your thing, stick with Infantry - cause in the Navy, we like to fight at long range (the longer the better) with stand off weapons such as missiles, torpedoes, heavy (???) guns, etc.


----------



## George Wallace (28 Mar 2012)

You do of course realize that in the Navy, the ship is for the most part a Combat Unit


----------



## Journeyman (28 Mar 2012)

Or you could join the Navy then transfer to SOF. Oh, hang on, you may have to wait two years.  >


----------



## CountDC (28 Mar 2012)

No - the ship is more like artillery, maybe even armoured,  than infantry if you need to draw a comparision to the army units.


----------



## F3m5h3p (28 Mar 2012)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> SOF



SOF ?


----------



## Sigs Pig (28 Mar 2012)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> You do of course realize that in the Navy, the ship is for the most part a Combat Unit



So... in the Air Force, the hotel is for the most part a CP?

ME


----------



## Jimmy_D (28 Mar 2012)

Special Operations Force


----------



## Journeyman (28 Mar 2012)

F3m5h3p said:
			
		

> SOF ?


Special Operations Forces -- a reference to this deservedly locked thread.


----------



## JakeToynton (28 Mar 2012)

ok thanks


----------



## NavalMoose (28 Mar 2012)

We don't have Marines if that's what you mean.


----------



## Journeyman (28 Mar 2012)

CountDC said:
			
		

> No - the ship is more like artillery, maybe even armoured,  than infantry if you need to draw a comparision to the army units.


He wasn't drawing a comparison; he said "... so if close combat be your thing, stick with Infantry." Artillery has to move forward for laundry and showers, and the tankers try to avoid having bad guys up close and personal, making Infantry the "close combat thing"....as in, "to close with and destroy the enemy."


But thanks for playing along -- I'm sure we have some lovely parting gifts.   ;D


----------



## jollyjacktar (28 Mar 2012)

PM coming to you Jake.


----------



## Loachman (28 Mar 2012)

Sigs Pig said:
			
		

> So... in the Air Force, the hotel is for the most part a CP?



We had a guy in 444 Squadron (Lahr) whose concept of field defences was "Give the guy at the front desk a C7 and have him call me if anybody comes".


----------



## Danjanou (28 Mar 2012)

Loachman said:
			
		

> We had a guy in 444 Squadron (Lahr) whose concept of field defences was "Give the guy at the front desk a C7 and have him call me if anybody comes".



We have a winner folks. 8)


----------



## Michael OLeary (28 Mar 2012)

Loachman said:
			
		

> We had a guy in 444 Squadron (Lahr) whose concept of field defences was "Give the guy at the front desk a C7 and have him call me if anybody comes".



That's pretty aggressive, wouldn't just leaving him with a pistol have checked the _local defences_ box for the estimate?


----------



## Journeyman (28 Mar 2012)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> That's pretty aggressive, wouldn't just leaving him with a pistol have checked the _local defences_ box for the estimate?


But then the airman would have to carry the C7


----------



## Jungle (28 Mar 2012)

Loachman said:
			
		

> We had a guy in 444 Squadron (Lahr) whose concept of field defences was "Give the guy at the front desk a C7 and have him call me if anybody comes".



I would have loved to see that guy in a COP in Panjway...


----------



## medicineman (28 Mar 2012)

Loachman said:
			
		

> We had a guy in 444 Squadron (Lahr) whose concept of field defences was "Give the guy at the front desk a C7 and have him call me if anybody comes".



I was on a TacEval with 408 one year where they sited the the 8 sub-callsigns in some dead ground in a half ring with the ambulance in the centre.  The problem was that the C/S 8  defensive C9 was sited overlooking said callsigns with the ambulance as centre of arc, left being the Turbo Pods and right being the propane tanks from the flying kitchen...  

MM


----------



## cupper (28 Mar 2012)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Special Operations Forces -- a reference to this deservedly locked thread.



I think Soldier Of Fortune is more appropriate after reading some of the recruiting memes. :facepalm:


----------



## q_1966 (28 Mar 2012)

Boatswains are responsible for the small arms and you might get to close up on the 50. cal during action stations.


----------



## Pusser (28 Mar 2012)

The fact is that when a ship goes into action, the whole ship fights.  Everyone has a role at Action Stations in defending the ship, repairing damage, fighting fires or handling weapons, but only the Boarding Party is likely to see hand to hand type fighting.  Anybody can be in the Boarding Party.


----------



## SeaKingTacco (29 Mar 2012)

Pusser said:
			
		

> The fact is that when a ship goes into action, the whole ship fights.  Everyone has a role at Action Stations in defending the ship, repairing damage, fighting fires or handling weapons, *but only the Boarding Party is likely to see hand to hand type fighting*.  Anybody can be in the Boarding Party.



I see that you have never done a port visit to either Prince Rupert or Port Hardy.  Both are usually an all ship evolution...


----------



## dimsum (29 Mar 2012)

SeaKingTacco said:
			
		

> I see that you have never done a port visit to either Prince Rupert or Port Hardy.  Both are usually an all ship evolution...



Thanks for mentioning those places.  Months of psych therapy down the drain...


----------



## Pusser (29 Mar 2012)

SeaKingTacco said:
			
		

> I see that you have never done a port visit to either Prince Rupert or Port Hardy.  Both are usually an all ship evolution...



Not true.  I've been to both.  For some however, that interaction is more for entertainment.  Me, I've tried to blot them out of my memory....


----------



## my72jeep (29 Mar 2012)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> But then the airman would have to carry the C7


Air Force carry C7 Right, C7 locked in desk or closest PP&S cabnet. 
BTW most Hotels/CP's get upset when they see CLP stains on the bed spread


----------



## Jimmy_D (29 Mar 2012)

I can post a few pictures of my RCAF friends doing routine patrols in Afghanistan. All carrying either C7 or C8, full combatload, plus technical packs.


----------



## q_1966 (29 Mar 2012)

SeaKingTacco said:
			
		

> I see that you have never done a port visit to either Prince Rupert or Port Hardy.  Both are usually an all ship evolution...



Prince Rupert was my very first port visit  It was boring, however we never had enough time to get out and explore the wilderness which is the real beauty of Prince Rupert. The things you see, even along the coast of British Columbia are amazing.


----------



## cupper (29 Mar 2012)

Join the Navy, see the World.

Or at least the more interesting parts of the Canadian coastline.


----------



## medicineman (30 Mar 2012)

Go subs - you won't see much of anything   .

MM


----------



## Sub_Guy (30 Mar 2012)

cupper said:
			
		

> Join the Navy, see the World.
> 
> Or at least the more interesting parts of the Canadian coastline.



Better yet join the RCAF, I see the coastline and I am home for supper.
Scenery wise nothing beats flying up inlets, so low you have to look up to see the mountain tops.

As for seeing the world, what better way than from the mighty CP-140


----------



## CountDC (30 Mar 2012)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> He wasn't drawing a comparison; he said "... so if close combat be your thing, stick with Infantry." Artillery has to move forward for laundry and showers, and the tankers try to avoid having bad guys up close and personal, making Infantry the "close combat thing"....as in, "to close with and destroy the enemy."
> 
> 
> But thanks for playing along -- I'm sure we have some lovely parting gifts.   ;D



Really?  seems to me the OP that I responded to did:



			
				JakeToynton said:
			
		

> I want to join the Canadian Forces after high school and I am strongly thinking about going to the army. But I wanted to know does the Navy have any combat units ? all I see on the Canadian Forces website is technicians and operators. *Is there a Combat unit like infantry from the army* ?



maybe you should keep your parting gift.


----------



## Journeyman (30 Mar 2012)

CountDC said:
			
		

> Really?


Read the post by Oldgateboatdriver, to which I inferred [damn, two syllables; I'll lose you again], and try to follow the discussion [OMG, _three_].   :


----------



## blacktriangle (31 Mar 2012)

Loachman said:
			
		

> Sailors on shore leave.



Damn, you beat me to it!


----------



## q_1966 (1 Apr 2012)

Going on leave in Toronto? On QL3 my Course Sgt. offered to loan me his flak jacket when he found out the hostel I was staying at was near Spadina and King. ;D


----------



## Danjanou (1 Apr 2012)

Get Nautical said:
			
		

> Going on leave in Toronto? On QL3 my Course Sgt. offered to loan me his flak jacket when he found out the hostel I was staying at was near Spadina and King. ;D



He must have thought there was still a surplus store there and yiu could sell it for him for beer money. That area is all yuppified condos and Mountain Co op type stores. 8)

Entered using SIR


----------



## mariomike (1 Apr 2012)

Get Nautical said:
			
		

> Going on leave in Toronto? On QL3 my Course Sgt. offered to loan me his flak jacket when he found out the hostel I was staying at was near Spadina and King. ;D





			
				Danjanou said:
			
		

> He must have thought there was still a surplus store there and yiu could sell it for him for beer money. That area is all yuppified condos and Mountain Co op type stores. 8)



Used to be the place to go for quality suits and garments at low prices.


----------

